# Used Coffee Grounds



## steveg (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok, another off the wall question for you all...

Does anyone keep their used grounds to use as compost on their garden? My wife insists that this is good for the garden, but I am yet to be convinced.

Does anyone know?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

steveg said:


> Ok, another off the wall question for you all... Does anyone keep their used grounds to use as compost on their garden? My wife insists that this is good for the garden, but I am yet to be convinced. Does anyone know?


Your wife is right - you can use your grounds as compost. A cafe I know bags up used grounds and gives them away to customers for use in their gardens. Time to eat a bit of humble pie, methinks!


----------



## steveg (Jun 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Your wife is right - you can use your grounds as compost. A cafe I know bags up used grounds and gives them away to customers for use in their gardens. Time to eat a bit of humble pie, methinks!


Yeah, it would seem you are right, I should know better than to doubt her garden knowledge - oh well, at least I can now claim to be adding something useful to her hobby...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No more slugs or snails eating your favourite (or their favourite) flowers either.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

steveg said:


> Yeah, it would seem you are right, I should know better than to doubt her garden knowledge - oh well, at least I can now claim to be adding something useful to her hobby...


This is a win win situation. You can now indulge in your caffeine passion guilt free and keep your wife happy in the garden.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Also seems to keep foxes and cats from using our flower beds as a toilet!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep, keeps the slugs and worms away! I empty the knockbox weekly around the fruit trees.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Rhubarb loves the stuff!

I didn't know about it keeping slugs away..... maybe that explains why they haven't gone for my onions this year as I've been feeding them with coffee more than usual.

I have huge problems with slugs so I shall experiment


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Geordie Boy;
I have huge problems with slugs so I shall experiment [IMG alt=":D" said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/biggrin.png.c6b268a4fd898770b304c93bef9a49ee.png[/IMG]
> 
> Beer traps! yoghurt pot sunk into ground half fill with cheap beer ( Newcastle brown:act-up:!) slugs get attracted to this and fall in and drown happy! IT WORKS!!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I already have those, the surface cotton balls, the sharp edged natural material used as a barrier... however there becomes a point when I ultimately end up putting the poison down because the problem is that stopping 99% of them by using natural means isn't enough.

I even found a trail across my kitchen floor this morning


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I usually do an early morning slug hunt. They don't like being trodden on, seems to ruin their day !

Back on topic, yes, used grounds are nitrogen rich so excellent for the garden although I have to admit that I don't / haven't yet.

Question to those that regularly do, does it not make the garden smell ?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Olliehulla said:


> I usually do an early morning slug hunt. They don't like being trodden on, seems to ruin their day !
> 
> Back on topic, yes, used grounds are nitrogen rich so excellent for the garden although I have to admit that I don't / haven't yet.
> 
> Question to those that regularly do, does it not make the garden smell ?


No it doesn't seem to make the garden smell like a coffee shop! Think if you distribute it and dig it well in It should be ok.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Used coffee grounds have many uses in your home and garden. Instead of dumping them in the bin, try one of these alternatives next time you have a freshly ground coffee:

1.Fertilizer. Add coffee grounds to indoor or outdoor plant soil.

2.Deodorizer. Place used coffee grounds in a small bowl in your refrigerator or freezer, or put dried grounds in a sachet to absorb closet odours.

3.Exfoliant. Rub old coffee grounds on your skin to exfoliate.

4.Cleaner. Use coffee grounds as an abrasive cleaner on pots, pans and other stain-resistant objects.

5.Dye. Soak used coffee grounds in hot water and use to dye paper, eggs, fabric or wood.

6.Compost. Add old coffee grounds to your compost bin to increase nitrogen balance. Paper coffee filters can also be added to compost.

7.Insect Repellent. Sprinkle coffee grounds around your plants to help keep insects and slugs away.

8.Pin Cushion. Make a pin cushion with fabric scraps and fill with dried coffee grounds. The used coffee grounds will keep your needles and pins from rusting.

9.Hand Deodorizer. Rub old coffee grounds on your hands to eliminate strong food odours after cooking.

10.Grit. Sprinkle coffee grounds on your icy path or driveway in the winter. They provide traction to prevent slips and falls


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What's number 11??


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

haha! not sure, but they are great at putting off slugs!!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> What's number 11??


probably following on from ..."3.Exfoliant. Rub old coffee grounds on your skin to exfoliate. "

"11.Fake tan. Rub old coffee grounds on your skin to look like Judith Chalmers"

lol!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Used coffee grounds when re-brewed for the 2nd time make an excellent , fairly accurate, alternative to Starbucks/Costa/Nero


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah but better - much better:secret:


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee (Jun 17, 2013)

I chuck mine in the wormery. Worms seem to go all day on that...


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I put the pucks on a plate and offer them as expensive biscuits when people I don't like visit us.

Seriously, all of ours are composted. We don't separate them from the rest of the compost but have plans to do so at some stage.


----------



## dannyuk (Jul 8, 2013)

Will have to try this for slugs, seem to have a trail most mornings now across the mat next to our back door.


----------

